# cake yeast vs dry yeast in a cold dough recipe



## veltribecca (May 16, 2006)

Does any one know if you can subitute dry active yeast in a cold dough recipe instead of cake yeast? I have a recipe for nut rolls that has to be refridgerated over night and I'm having problems with the cake yeast. It is not rising so i was wondering if anyone could tell me if I could use day yeast instead?


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 16, 2006)

Cake yeast? I thought yeast was yeast, except one is dry and one is fresh:shrug: I've never heard of actual "cake yeast:


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2006)

You can use acive dry yeast in a dough and refrigerate it overnight for a slow rise.


----------



## veltribecca (May 16, 2006)

*compressed (cake)yeast vs dry yeast*

Sorry that i wasn't more specific in which kind of yeast it was. Does anyone know if you can subitute dry active yeast in a cold dough recipe instead of compressed (cake) yeast?


----------



## Hopz (May 16, 2006)

Yes; but I suggest you rehydrate the dry yeast with other liquid you would put into the mix...
By this I mean... put the yeast with the liquid called for in your recipe, stir it up some, let it reat a little- go ahead then and prepare the recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 16, 2006)

veltribecca said:
			
		

> Sorry that i wasn't more specific in which kind of yeast it was. Does anyone know if you can subitute dry active yeast in a cold dough recipe instead of compressed (cake) yeast?


 
I knew whatcha meant.   And yes, dry yeast (granulated) works great in refridgerated dough.  in fact, I placed some raw bread dough in the fridge, in a half-filled zip-lock style bag about a week ago.  I checked it the next day (about 24 hours later) and the bag had burst, spilling dough all over one of my fridge shelves.  It had risen too much for the bag to contain.   So make sure to give the dough room to expand in whatever container is going to hold it.

The great thing about refridgerated dough is that the protien structures have had time to relax, making for a more tender end result.  You get the softest breads and pastries that way.   Just ask my wife about my pastries and bread.  She'll vouch for me.  (of course I'm the sole wage earner fo my household, so she'd better   And I have her permission to say that, I think.)

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Oh, and Bucky, you guys had to break out the scuba gear to get through NY streets like those blue bloods in MA.?  If so, take yourself a speargun.  I hear there are a lot of suckers in NY City. 

Ooooooh, ouch.  I'm so sorry.  Couldn't resist.

Seeeeeya; The too sleepy in the middle of the day and that makes me incorigible, Goodweed of the North (Worked from 11 am to 1:10 am, after arriving late for work because of my own flood experience.  Seems my sump pump just had to fail during a bout of three days worth of rain.  Usually, no problem.  But I had 4 inches of water down there, and with more rain expected.  All fixed now though)


----------



## chef tony (May 20, 2006)

you need to

take a cup put the yeast add lilbit suger and water and let it "buble" for 15 min make an "hole " in your flower and pore the yeast mixture and the suger water will do the job


----------

